# Gas CZ 75



## Numiz (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello,

Need an advice, I have a gas CZ 75 by KIMAR, the problem is the slide stop button broke, I am unable to take it off and replace it as I dont have a manual from the manufacturer...help please.


Regards


P.S. Sorry my English is bad...


----------

